# Sunterra-How easy/hard to book into higher demand area?



## winger (Jun 21, 2007)

Say one has a 8-10 month window (reasonable for non-HomeResortAdvantage) before travel and makes an internal sunterra request into booking a Peak season at a good location such as Kalanapali Beach Club (Maui) or Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort (S. Lake Tahoe California).  Have folks had good luck with filling these requests right away or within a couple of weeks?


----------



## PeelBoy (Jun 21, 2007)

sorry, me again.

Lake Tahoe peak time is bookable 10 months in advance.

Believe or not.  Maui is always available, sometimes within 59 days for a discount.  Sea view is very expensive; garden view requires normal amount of sunoptions.

Most difficult locations: Carlton Court in London (matter of luck), Palazzo in Tuscany (except October to March; I have been there), and San Luis Bay in California (I don't know why).

Always available locations: Sedona (where I own), Williamsburg and Florida.


----------



## winger (Jun 21, 2007)

PeelBoy said:


> sorry, me again.
> 
> Lake Tahoe peak time is bookable 10 months in advance.
> 
> ...


 funny, peel boy.
BTW 'Peak time' means summer for me since got two young ones just starting school.

Are you kidding me about the Kanalapali Beach Club always being available, like I can book 8 months in advance for a 1 bdrm ocean view (not ocean front or delux) summer and still get confirmed?  This in itself would make it almost worth converting since Hawaii is some place we'd like to go withOUT playing the request and wait game...which I have to do now w/ II.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jun 22, 2007)

Being an empty nester, I always book shoulder season for my travel.

Just did you a favour.  Kanalapali Beach Club is still available for August 24 or 25 one bedroom for a week (ocean view).  Sunoption required is 8500.

Christmas and New Year are all gone.  The week before Christmas ocean front is available for 11500 sunoptions.

No availability for President's week.

Tried April, i.e. 10 months out from now.  The list is long, at least 40 weeks or so.

Summer at Kanalapali Beach Club is all yours to pick, if you book 10 months out, according to my memory.

Also checked Lake Tahoe for you.  Nothing for the summer - too late now.  Also nothing for Christmas and New Year.  Multiple weeks are still available from September to December, President's week and April 2008.


----------



## winger (Jun 22, 2007)

PeelBoy said:


> Being an empty nester, I always book shoulder season for my travel.
> 
> Just did you a favour.  ....
> ....


Hmmm I think you just became one of my friends  
But really, thanks for the time/effort on the search. I was sitting w/ the local sunterra folks yesterday for 10 mins, they could not get into their own system to do these lookups for me.  How sad...

Here is what I am finding w/ my Marriott 2 bd plat and 2 bd Polo Towers Suites (I had II rep look for me as I do NOT trust their website search feature at all lately):

Kanalapali Beach Club is still available for August 24 or 25 one bedroom for a week (ocean view). ... *Nothing w/ my two units*

Christmas and New Year are all gone. The week before Christmas ocean front is available for 11500 sunoptions.*Nothing w/ my two units*

Tried April, i.e. 10 months out from now. The list is long, at least 40 weeks or so. 

Summer at Kanalapali Beach Club is all yours to pick, if you book 10 months out, according to my memory.  *Nothing all the way through 2009 for our 2 units.*

Also checked Lake Tahoe for you. Nothing for the summer - too late now. Also nothing for Christmas and New Year. Multiple weeks are still available from September to December, President's week and April 2008. *only availability is 2 bd starting dec 1st, can get w/ my polo towers*


----------



## NTHC (Jun 23, 2007)

I find Sunterra to be one of the best points systems to use.  You have to be persistent in calling them and you have to be persistent with the reps who answer the phone(I often have to tell them how their own system works).  Mattie is my favorite!  If you get her on the phone, she can work miracles. 

There is good availability in the 59 day window at many prime locations.

JMHO,
Cindy


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 23, 2007)

Some interesting sites put up by some unhappy Sunterra points members:

www.sunterra.info

www.sunterrafied.co.uk

www.scambustersuk.com


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 24, 2007)

Carolinian said:


> Some interesting sites put up by some unhappy Sunterra points members:
> 
> www.sunterra.info
> 
> ...



Those are all UK sites. The issues Sunterra had in Europe have been pretty well documented on TUG. However, the U.S. version of Sunterra has not seemed to suffer the same fate.

What Sunterra's issues might have been in Europe and how that would affect U.S. residents wishing to exchange into Europe I do not know.


----------



## fnewman (Jun 25, 2007)

I agree, it seems not completely fair to characterize all of Sunterra based on some problems in the European region.  I have high hopes that new management will get to the bottom of those issues one way or the other, although I am sure there are some who will never be satisfied.

Personally, I have been happy with the trades (both Sunterra and II) that I have been able to get.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 25, 2007)

Last October, all available inventory at Po'ipu for the first couple weeks of August was grabbed within days of when it became available to non-Poipu owners.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 25, 2007)

fnewman said:


> I agree, it seems not completely fair to characterize all of Sunterra based on some problems in the European region.  I have high hopes that new management will get to the bottom of those issues one way or the other, although I am sure there are some who will never be satisfied.
> 
> Personally, I have been happy with the trades (both Sunterra and II) that I have been able to get.




All of the above posted links refer to the sales tactics used in Europe. Apparently, Sunterra used some shady affiliates to market and sell their timeshare weeks. Then, when the affiliates lied to customers they tried to distance themselves by saying they didn't say that, the affiliate said that. What's in your paperwork is what we authorized them to say and nothing more. You're problem is with the affiliate who sold you your package. 

Of course, by that time these traveling side shows had closed up shop and moved on or, went out of business only to pop up under another name, thereby avoiding litigation as they "no longer existed."

It sort of looks like the snake oil salesman the went around in wagons from town to town selling medical remidies that were nothing more than alcohol and a few herbs tossed in. By the time the townsfolk figured out they'd been fleeced like sheep, the salesman was long gone and onto the next town.

If Sunterra had done business that way in the U.S. there would be plenty of complaints about the practice on these forums. In fact, they would make Westgate's sales practices look saintly by comparison. 

As it stands now, Sunterra has not had those issues in the U.S. and those issues have not surfaced as complaints with it's U.S. members. I believe that Sunterra's points based reservation system is a realitively sound one. At least as sound as other point based reservation systems. 

At issue seems to be deciding if it's worth the extra $2,995 to convert what one already owns to SunOptions points, not purchasing directly from Sunterra as a new buyer. With the number of resorts Sunterra has in it's inventory, internal exchanging that avoids the deposit and hope with I.I. or RCI and the present rules, the only question that really remains is would a person be happy with Sunterra quality for internal exchanges or, is it worth it to pay $2,995 plus and additional membership fee of $151/year. 

For some I certain that this will present a good deal for their situation. One of PT's biggest problems (for some at least) is that it's always been an individual resort rather than part of a family of resorts. That's limited PT's owners to using their fixed week or trying to exchange through I.I. 

Obviously people will have varying degree's of success exchanging through I.I. We've been able to deposit and request well in advance of our planned travel dates. Most of the time at least 12 months out. Our latest deposit and request is for December of 2008, which when made was more like 19 months in advance. We also travel during non-peak seasons.

However, if we were limited to traveling during peak seasons but could still plan 8 to 10 months in advance AND we felt the quality of all Sunterra resorts met our wants, needs and desires, their point based reservation system could completely turn our PT's week on it's head and we could utilize that timeshare purchase in ways only dreamed about (or envied) that other points based owners enjoyed. 

While I lean towards not converting either or both of our PT's weeks, I'm still sitting on the fence reading all of Wingers posts with great interest. I'm always looking for a reason to buy or for a way to improve what I already own. It's still a question of value for me. Will I get the value I want for the money they want. If the conversion fee was more like $500 to $1,000 I'd most likely be on Wingers side of that fence I'm sitting on. But for $2,995 plus $151 more per year (higher than I.I. exchange fee), I'm just not so certain I'll get the value out of the program. 

My question is, will I actually USE and enjoy the internal exchanges through Sunterra or will I continue to want to exchange through I.I? If I continue to exchange through I.I. will any increase in exchange power by having my units associated with a corporate account make up for the expense of the joiner fee plus the yearly membership fee? In short, will I get my money's worth out of the program. To date I'm just not 100% certain.

I am certain that I apprecaite all that Winger has posted on this forum and OY. It's giving me things to think about rather than being forced to rationalize them out in the short time the sales people give you to make a decision.


----------



## NTHC (Jun 26, 2007)

Someone from this thread sent me an email and I have somehow deleted it before I could respond.  
Could you please resend.

Thanks,
Cindy


----------

